# Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?



## Leif (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

weiß einer was das für einer ist?

Und was schätzt ihr wie schwer der ist.

Er schwimmt oder schwamm in Asien.
Habe zuerst an den Neuseeländischen Aal gedacht.







http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA024612/unagi.jpg


----------



## carpi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Hi
hm naja keine Ahnung... aber was sucht der in dem Pool da?:a :s


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Der aalt sich in der Sonne:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*



carpi schrieb:


> .... in dem Pool da?



genug zu fressen hat er ja anscheinend ... 
nich Frage wie schwer - sondern wie laaaaange der als Spaltaal zum räuchern brauchen würde ... :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Es könnte sich um Anguilla japonica, den japanischen Aal handeln. Mein Gott, den möcht´ich nicht am Pödder haben!


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Ist doch völlig Banane, wie schwer der ist. Aber ein schöner Brocken ist das schon.
Neuseeländisch glaube ich auch nicht. Die sind, glaube ich zumindest, etwas kleiner.


----------



## Locke (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Spontan würde ich auf einen Conger tippen, halt nur die asiatisch-australische Variante.

hier klick
und dann auf Photos

Gruss Locke


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Sieht mir mehr nach ner Welsart aus - Conger sicher nicht, hat ein zu rundes Maul..


----------



## Trader1667 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Ist das nicht der Aal aus der Fulda 

(na wer erinnert sich noch?


----------



## Sonarmeister (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Bist Du sicher, daß das nicht der Saugschlauch vom Poolreiniger ist.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

krasses teil, hab auf den ersten blick gedacht dass das ein reinigungsschlau is oder eine welsart.....keine ahnung


----------



## biotoecus (12. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

In Südostasien gibt es auch Schlangenkopffische, die werden zum Teil bis 1,50 m groß. vielleicht ist es so ein Tier.


----------



## Ollek (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

|bigeyes könnte ein

http://www.fish.gov.au/fishnames/photos/37056002.jpg   sein.  hab ihn unter Anguilla borneensis in der google bildersuche gefunden. Vom Körperbau kommt hin, insbesondere mit  der "wuchtigen" Schwanzflosse. allerdings ist der im Becken dann wohl eher die Breitkopfversion

PS drummherum sinds glaub ich asiatische saiblinge |supergri


----------



## scemler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Gebt doch einfach mal "unagi" in Google ein...


----------



## Ollek (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*



scemler schrieb:


> Gebt doch einfach mal "unagi" in Google ein...






> *Unagi* (jap. 鰻, dt. _Aal_) ist das japanische Wort für Aal und eine japanische Fischspezialität, die in einem aufwändigen Prozess aus diesem hergestellt wird.



 sagt leider nicht zu welcher Gattung der dicke gehört, nur das es eine Fischspezialität und der Begriff für Aal im japanischen ist.

auch die Videosuche übers Powersearchtool bringt nur Videobeiträge der Serie " Friends" :q

http://www.powersearchtool.com/video/?q=unagi&pstv=


----------



## angler-jan (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Oder sind das einfach nur Meeraale?
Ich hab ein Angelbuch, dort sind die beschrieben und dieser sieht ziemlich so aus. 
Sie können auch bis zu 3 Meter lang werden und 60 kilo schwer.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Der "Meeraal" ist nichts anderes als der oben bereits erwähnte Conger.
Und nein, ein Conger ist das nicht - zumindest nicht die atlantische Variante!


----------



## P2lacsaP (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

 池田湖で飼ってるウナギ。何を食べたらこんなに大きくなるんでしょうか。

das steht unter dem foto auf der hp...
vllt kann das ja jemand übersetzen


----------



## Ammersee-angler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Hey, wer hat meinen nächtlichen Aalfang hier reingestellt??


----------



## Speedfisher (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

das sieht aus wie ein Zitteraal...kp wieso...kam mir als erstes in den Sinn ist aber sowieso falsch


----------



## JeeBee (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

_ich weiß nich was es is aber es is zimlich häslich_


----------



## feedex (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*



JeeBee schrieb:


> _ich weiß nich was es is aber es is zimlich *häslich*_



Ich glaube nicht, das der mit Hasen verwandt ist.
:g


----------



## Dart (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

www.fishbase.org  -> dann unter Ländersuche Japan wählen, anschließend Süsswasser anclicken. Dort finden sich 4 verschiedene Anguilla-Arten, von denen zwei theoretisch zu dieser Größe abwachsen können.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## P2lacsaP (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

anguilla marmorata
hmm  die form etc passt, nur die farbe nicht sooo sehr





quelle: fishbase.org


----------



## g.schuldes (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Also ich denke die Idee mit dem Zitteraal ist gar nicht mal sooooo abwegig!!
Die Dinger werden auch über zwei Meter lang.(Wikipedia)


----------



## jkc (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

"Ich weiß wie ein Aal aussieht! - Der hat vorne ein Geweih."|znaika::m

Sorry, aber der mußte sein.
Zitteraal kommt nicht in Frage denke ich, dessen Körper wäre im Verhältnis zur Länge noch eine Nummer bulliger...

Grüße JK


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

also ein conger wie wir ihn hier in europa kennen is das mit sicherheit nich, aber jetzt wo es angesprochen wurde....denke ich dass das ein zittelaal is !

könnte gut sein!


hmm die gibts aber nich in asien...ach vllt hat den jemand aus dem zoo oder südamerika geklaut keine ahnung


----------



## Kevin B. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

ich hätte zuerst anen kongha gedacht


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

sieht für mich aus wie ein conger...die großen augen usw ..bloß weil er in asien ist ist das nichts unmögliches...da essen se doch ehh ungewöhnliche dinge


----------



## schaumburg4 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Omg wenn du den außen Wasser hast muss sich nicht der Fisch gedanken machen, sondern eher der Angler,.....wenn dir sonen Vieh an den Hals fällt , oder Arm reicht schon
LG schaumburg


----------



## Sammael (25. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

moin!
also ich (fischwirtazubi) und mein betriebsleiter haben uns eben besprochen!
er hat meinen ersten eindruck bestätigt, ich vermute eine welsart!

anguilla marmorata ist schonmal ganz falsch, da dieser da keine mamorata färbung hat  und somit kein marmorata sein kann.
ein conger wird es auch nciht sein, da ich denke, dass der (aufgezogen in dem becken) nie diese größe erreichen würde und gefangen und darin gehältert geht auch nicht, da der das vom druckausgleich doch nciht schaffen würde(bin mir nciht sicher).

das wörterbuch hilft mir auch nciht weiter:


池chí田tián湖húで饲sìってるウナギ。何héを食shíべたらこんなに大dàきくなるんでしょうか。

池chí1田tián2湖hú3で饲sì4ってるウナギ。
1池  chí:  Bütte; Staubecken; Teich, Weiher; Wanne (u.E.)2田  tián:  Tian; Feld; Radikal Nr. 102 = Reisfeld, Feld, Acker(land) (u.E.)3湖  hú:  See4饲  sì:  aufziehen, erheben; großziehen; verpflegen, hegen (u.E.)
何hé5を食shí6べたらこんなに大dà7きくなるんでしょうか。
5何  hé:  das, der; das, was; warum, weshalb; übertrags; übertragen (u.E.)6食  shí:  Essen (u.E.)7大  dà:  groß; alt; sehr; Radikal Nr. 37 = groß, (alt); Da


----------



## Fischpaule (25. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Moin
Ein Zitteraal ist es schon mal nicht und ein Wels wohl auch nicht...
Auf Grund der gut ausgebildeten Brustflossen würde ich auf einen aus der Familie der Congrinae (Meeraale) tippen, nur gibt es bei denen 42 Gattungen mit etwa 110 Arten - und ich kann auch völlig falsch liegen, da nicht mal klar ist, ob der im Salz- oder Süßwasser rumschwimmt.
Zur genaueren Bestimmung bräuchte man mindestens ein seitliches Foto vom Kopf.

#h


----------



## magic feeder (26. April 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

alter schwede wahnsinn


----------



## Dreas (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*

Den an der Rute... na das wäre doch mal was...  |bigeyes


----------



## Xarrox (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für nen Riesenaal?*



Dreas schrieb:


> Den an der Rute... na das wäre doch mal was...  |bigeyes



Allerdings da wirst dich wundern wenn er dann zum vorschein kommt :q

Vllt. ist es aber dieses Nessi dingen da


----------

